# Obsessed in the Midwest



## HRawlings (Apr 12, 2019)

Good afternoon all. I started keeping a spiny flower mantis earlier this year. Dear lord this little guy has sparked an obsession deep in my soul and now the spare room is the bug room/lab. Any out of town guests will have to get a hotel. I'm looking to house a few more species. I'm in Missouri. A late in life student. I'm 30 years old and in classes with 19-year-olds, but finally working towards my goals after wasting so much time. I am obsessed with biology and psychology. Buggos and behaviors. I'm excited to have a place to share my obsession, pretty sure the people in my physical reality are tired of me dismissing their baby photos to show them mantis pics.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 12, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

@HRawlings never too far along to re equip ourselves with education.

Welcome to this community. We are all obsessed. Start your own topic in the photos section and use that as a feed to show photos, comments, etc.

There's a buy sell section if you want to grow your collection.

Thanks for joining us!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Spinys are awesome mantids. And I agree with hysteresis, we are all obsessed. My closet has been transformed into what my dad calls a 'mantis incubator ' and I have 43 mantids and several ooths ready to hatch. If that's not obsessed, I don't know what is.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> ... and I have 43 mantids and several ooths ready to hatch. If that's not obsessed, I don't know what is. ...


Im down to 23, with 4 more en route.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 12, 2019)

Welcome! Share some pics in the Mantid Photos section!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

Feisty is turning INTO a mantis.


----------



## Bentis (Apr 13, 2019)

Welcome to the group.  There is no doubt you are among like-minded admirers of these fascinating creatures!


----------



## Kerby (Apr 13, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 &amp; @hysteresis I feel that maybe there should be an “Excuse Yourself!” section for those leaving the forum after reading about all the mantids or different species you two have.

And welcome, education can always be welcomed, here.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 13, 2019)

Kerby said:


> @MantisGirl13 &amp; @hysteresis I feel that maybe there should be an “Excuse Yourself!” Section for those leaving the forum after reading about all the mantids or different species you two have.


What do you mean?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Kerby (Apr 13, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 That’s a lot of mantids is all I’m saying.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 13, 2019)

Kerby said:


> @MantisGirl13 That’s a lot of mantids is all I’m saying.


Oh, ok. Yes, it really is! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome  , We all here are infected with the mantis virus. They are facinating.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 14, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

Our Lady of the Mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> Our Lady of the Mantis


Lol  

Not really...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2019)

Welcome


----------

